# show me your neatly wired panels?



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

The panel looks nice but that bowl of spaghetti on top needs some garlic and cheese.:laughing:


----------



## dkliman (Sep 4, 2007)

a7ecorsair said:


> The panel looks nice but that bowl of spaghetti on top needs some garlic and cheese.:laughing:


i know!! :whistling2: but i will get to that later on tonight or tomorrow and hopefully since none of the wires cross anymore, i can neaten them up with stackers or staples.... that's the plan at least...

allow me to show you what it USED to look like, before I renovated it... it all started out on the stone wall to the left in this picture, and was an atrocious, scary mess... so i built this little panel wall so i could neaten it up... hopefully i'm going in the right direction at least.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

Is this a residential location? That original setup is a disaster


----------



## dkliman (Sep 4, 2007)

a7ecorsair said:


> Is this a residential location? That original setup is a disaster


Yes I was scared for my life heh.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Did you use the KO cover to cover up the unused KO's ??

And you should have NM nail on clip above the load centres withen 12 inches top of the load centre.

I have to dig up a photo what I did with large load centre { it have 3 panels yeah .,, 200 amp *3* phase set up 208Y120 volt set up }

How big this house this is ??

Merci.
Marc


----------



## dkliman (Sep 4, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> Did you use the KO cover to cover up the unused KO's ??
> 
> And you should have NM nail on clip above the load centres withen 12 inches top of the load centre.
> 
> ...


oh please do show your photos! i would love to see neatly wired panels, switches, etc. that was the whole idea of this thread!

I have the knockout covers in a box. i'm putting them in this morning. there have to be 30 open knockouts . 

as for nail on clips... do you mean like caddy cable grippers? i'm not sure if that's what you're talking about, but i plan to tackle the wire above the box today. i untangled it all before putting in the box, so hopefully nothing is crossing anymore. i know i should have worked from the top down, but (just look at that before picture) it was a daunting task to clean this all up. I think i have 20 lbs of extra wire that i can give to the recycler.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The cables need to be secured within 12" of the panel. Staples or stackers should be acceptable.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Whats the yellow right before each breaker ?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I think they labeled the circuit name of a piece of the NM jacket and slipped it over the wire.


----------



## dkliman (Sep 4, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Whats the yellow right before each breaker ?


here's a closeup... i have yet to finish numbering the wires and straightening them out... actually while i'm here, is there a more proper nomenclature for these circuits that professionals like to use? for example "outlets: liv room north" vs let's say, "Living room north outlets?" or is there an abbreviation for lights or outlets i could use?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice idea
Working in IT we had little plastic clips that could attach to wire for labeling purposes
NM sheath works just as well
I wasn't sure if there was a code reason for not having the sheathing in the panel
As I have always heard it should not extend more then an 1" or so inot the panel

I use an excel spreadsheet to outline everything a breaker shuts off
With an older house some circuits cover multiple rooms

As long as the labels are generic
IE ...not Johns bedroom...outlets near aquarium
My last house was labeled like that


----------



## cgoll (Apr 23, 2008)

No spagetti here!

I take no credit for this work; I don't even remember where I got the picture.


----------



## dkliman (Sep 4, 2007)

cgoll said:


> No spagetti here!
> 
> I take no credit for this work; I don't even remember where I got the picture.


I WANT :notworthy:

Gotta love wire prn haha.


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

In my panel, I put a map detail what each room was, and where the subpanel in the garage was... it included the words "You Are Here". All the electricians who've seen it got a kick out of that.

At the junction box in the attic, I have the spreadsheet of what each circuit does/goes.


----------



## dkliman (Sep 4, 2007)

xxPaulCPxx said:


> In my panel, I put a map detail what each room was, and where the subpanel in the garage was... it included the words "You Are Here". All the electricians who've seen it got a kick out of that.
> 
> At the junction box in the attic, I have the spreadsheet of what each circuit does/goes.



can you make some pics? I've been thinking of using a small blueprint picture to show circuit locations... maybe if i see yours that'll push me over the edge.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I have used Broderbunds 3D Home Architect to make simple blueprints with the receptacles shown. I put the circuit number near each outlet.


----------



## KAdams4458 (Jan 29, 2006)

cgoll said:


> No spagetti here!
> 
> I take no credit for this work; I don't even remember where I got the picture.


The last time I saw cabling run that neatly, it was in a Bell South central office. (Everything is cabled that neatly in a central office.) 

Too bad we don't know who was responsible for that. I'd buy them lunch just for doing such nice looking work. (But not spaghetti. I suspect they'd have to route each and every noodle straight before they could eat. :laughing: )


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

The map is a little faded in the box, and unfortunatly I don't have the Punch software loaded on this system or I would post the file.

I wish i knew how to post bigger pics!


----------



## dkliman (Sep 4, 2007)

xxPaulCPxx said:


> The map is a little faded in the box, and unfortunatly I don't have the Punch software loaded on this system or I would post the file.
> 
> I wish i knew how to post bigger pics!


the best thing is to edit it in photoshop, and use its "save for web" feature to make it as large as possible without going over the limit. if you have the file you can send me the file and i'll fix it up for you and post it. just pm me.


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

I replaced my load center a few years back. Removed a 10 circuit BullDog Pushmatic 100A panel and replaced with a 30 circuit CH 100A Load Center. Here in my area it is code for conduit, so I ran all new pipe and wire, replaced all outlets and switches, and split the circuits. I also installed a subpanel in the garage and a T101 timer for the outside lights. I also strategically installed GFCI outlets to run on the timer for holiday decorations, so no more need for extension cords. Believe it or not, I did the entire upgrade for roughly $300 out of pocket. 
E-Bay rocks! :thumbup:


----------



## dkliman (Sep 4, 2007)

looks purdy!


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

Upgraded from 200 amp service to 400 amp service dual panels.
The original panel was a push-o-matic piece of junk.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

An electrician installed my 200a panel
So no pics of a neatly wired panel
Some day I will straighten it out 

I did spend some time right after it was installed re-arranging
So it doesn't look that bad any more


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

I know someone mention super neat wiring in the photo.

Let me fill you in couple details that was in NJ { not sure excat where } and this is a very large house and I did read the details it took couple guys a quite a while and they are very "anal" how to run them in super neat and this guy is a inspector and he took a photo what it look like.

And he mention that one of few neatest installment he ever see ditto with Data/ Comm / Tv network as well.

Even in the Pro forum { only for electricians } they just love that photo as well.

I don't useally see that super neat very often but it make super easy to troubleshooting it.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## KAdams4458 (Jan 29, 2006)

I like how some of you are leaving service loops, so you have extra wire if you ever have to scramble breakers around, etc. I did the same thing on the last panel I replaced, and I remember the inspector thought it was a great idea, and went on for a while about how everyone should take the time to do it that way. Nice looking work, folks.


----------

